# Uproar Fest/ peru, il date



## UrottingJaw (Jul 16, 2014)

Definitely going to try hitting it up. Its twenty minutes from my home town. Suicide girls Burlesque show, godsmack, seether, skillet, buckcherry, escape the fate, 
16-Aug Peru, IL Illinois Valley Regional Airport 17
Anyone going? Im in texas right now.and have a huge decision to make. Might be leaving texas to go traveling, hit up uproar fest after i get back to my town.


----------



## Tude (Jul 17, 2014)

Dam - good line up!!!


----------

